# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Uzitak citanja!

## BusyBee

Podizemo dva postojeca teksta o dobrobiti citanja djeci i nacinu na koji se od citanja moze stvoriti ritual koji "hrani" mozak i pomaze mu u kasnijem ucenju.

Uzitak citanja
Citanje - hrana za mozak

----------


## petarpan

ja sam čitačica... vječni zaljubljenik u pisanu riječ i nema mi spasa   :Razz:  
moja me se rodbina sjeća kao knjiškog moljca...tete u knjižnici kao malo načitano čudo... ,drugarica učiteljica kao totalni antitalent za sve osim za hrvatski i, kasnije, strane jezike...
navukao me, kao i na sve što je dobro (knjiga,križaljke, čevapi, balašević) moj dragi, pokojni dida...

u razredu sam pisala najbolje sastavke, slani su na natjecanja, uvijek sam elokventno i bar mrvicu smisaono mogla raspravljati sa svima o svemu...manje-više...ovisno o temi,a i o društvu...  :Wink:  

luki čitam od kad je još bio milimetrić u trbuhu...smatram to veoma važnim...
mm je čista suprotnost, čovjek je u životu pročitao sveukupno 3 knjige, ako ne računamo obaveznu lektiru... vidim da mu često uzfale riječi kada bi htio izarziti osjećaje, podrobno opisati nekoga ili nešto...
ne iznosi mišljenje ako nije na "svom terenu"...

dakle, skrenuh s teme...
ako pogleadm iz svoga ugla, čitanje me oplemenilo na bezbroj načina... i svakako ću didine "mjere" sprovesti na svome djetetu   :Smile:

----------


## tanja_b

Odlični tekstovi!
Mi doma puno čitamo i Andreju je čitanje jedna od neizostavnih dnevnih aktivnosti, kao i jelo i spavanje. Čitajući ove tekstove, vidim da se uglavnom pridržavamo i ovih 10 točaka nabrojenih u tekstu "Čitanje-hrana za mozak", i zaista primjećujem napredak - u koncentraciji, u proširivanju rječnika, u pamćenju... sad je već u stanju prepričati slikovnicu od početka do kraja, a mnoge zna i napamet.
Da ne govorim o onom užitku kad mi maltene naredi: "Mama sjedi TU!!!" i pokazuje na fotelju, onda mi se uvali u krilo s knjigom u ruci i sav blažen kaže "Čitati..."   :Heart:

----------


## lara01

Odlični tekstovi  :Smile:

----------


## Foška

> navukao me, kao i na sve što je dobro (knjiga,križaljke, čevapi, balašević) moj dragi, pokojni dida...


  :Kiss:  za tvog didu. Imah i ja sličnog  :Heart:

----------


## DaDo

super tekstovi, a ja se potpuno slažem,a za dokaz nudim svog malog prvašića, koji najbolje čita u razredu i koji jedini voli čitati..što je posljedica upravo čitanja od malena..čitamo i volimo čitati sve od stripova do romana...

----------


## gosca

I ja se slazem sa vama. Moj malac ima 17 mjeseci i napravila sam mu slikovnicu sa oko 30-ak rijeci koje zna, pa to po nekoliko puta dnevno "čitamo", on pokazuje prstom i govori rijeci. Listamo i obicne knjige i slikovnice i nadam se da cemo ga odgojiti da u ovom "on-line" dobu ipak zavoli pisanu rijec!
Hvala Rodi na ovom sajtu, velika je inspiracija!
Pozdrav iz Sarajeva svim Rodama,
Maja

----------


## Audrey

Ja sam kao dijete bila luda za čitanjem, nisam mogla ostaviti nepročitanu knjigu i otići spavati. Moji bi ugasili svjetlo, a vrata su bila staklena i nisam ga mogla upaliti a da oni to ne primijete, zato sam knjigu čitala na prozoru na mjesečini ili pod pokrivačem uz bateriju.
Zato me jako veseli što mi djeca vole pričanje i čitanje priča. Kćer mi već sad pokazuje sve znakove da će biti pasionirani čitač, zna sva slova, abecedu napamet, riječi od 7-8 slova joj više nisu problem, ali što je najvažnije vidim da je sva sretna kad uspije nešto pročitati i da ju zanima čitati sve živo, od reklama na jumbo plakatima, do etiketa na ambalaži.

----------

